# LTS mal Neu



## esp262 (31. August 2010)

nach dem ich damals meine lts DS 1000 und LTS 1 verkauft habe und mich dafür selbst verprügeln könnte

hab ich mir jetzt ein rahmen gakauft


LTS bj müsste 1996 sein
in 16", ich mags kleiner und handlicher

und ich könnt mal wieder mir in arsch beissen weil ich vor paar wochen meine Raceline D maguras verkauft habe 

Der rahmen wird nur mit schwazen Teilen aufgebaut,


aber erstmal ein BIld


----------



## esp262 (31. August 2010)

so mal etwas rumgebaut

Marzocchi gabel mit 100mm federweg, mit den chrom find ich das ding gut passend
und die guten alten Spin Wheels

was hat so ein LTS an federweg hinten eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (31. August 2010)

wenns nen 96er wäre, dann 74mm.

ABER: deins hat keine Titanwippe, daher ist es min. 1997!


----------



## esp262 (31. August 2010)

titan wippe? klärt mich mal etwas auf 

was ist das für ein BJ?


----------



## Janikulus (31. August 2010)

ja ist ein 97er, hatte ich auch mal.

das blaue (nicht original) ist ein 96er mit Titanwippe.


----------



## Orpheus (31. August 2010)

Hmmm....

dachte immer die hätten hinten 95mm oder 125mm Federweg, je nach dem wie man die Aufhängungschips des Dämpfers dreht! 

Gruß


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. August 2010)

Die DS Modelle (mit dem Knick im Sattelrohr) haben 95 bzw. 125mm Federweg.


----------



## esp262 (31. August 2010)

hmmm wer weiss es den genau, wieviel federweg

ist zwar mein 3. LTS aber so sehr hab ich mich nicht mit beschäftigt


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. August 2010)

Guckst Du für 96´hier:
http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1996.pdf
oder 97´hier:
http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1997.pdf
Da sollen Dir geholfen werden!


----------



## Orpheus (31. August 2010)

Sorry,
aber ich konnte in den Katalogen keine Angaben bezüglich des Federweges finden!


----------



## LTS-Spinner (31. August 2010)

Das Thermoplast (=Ur-LTS) hat wie die Modelle mit Titanwippe ca. 70mm Federweg (Übersetzung ca. 2,7 : 1 bei ganzen 25mm HUB) , die Modelle mit Trunnionmount (kantige ALU- Wippe) haben alle den gleichen Federweg weil sie den gleichen Hinterbau besitzen und den gleichen Dämpfer (Übersetzung ca. 3:1). Nur das DH- Modell hatte neben den 5mm längeren Kettenstreben einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub (waren es 45mm? ich hatte das mal gemessen, 50mm aber waren es auf keinen Fall, 150mm Federweg hinten hatte der nicht, eher so 130). Ich gehe davon aus dass der Standarddämpfer 38mm Hub hat, das gibt dann max. so 115mm hr Federweg. Vielleicht kann einer mal den Hub messen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orpheus (31. August 2010)

Ich habe im Internet folgenden Erfahrungsbericht gefunden:


"Ich habe mein GT-LTS seit 1998. Es ist ein sehr robuster, mittelschwerer Aluminium Rahmen, aus dem Flugzeugaluminium 6061 mit
dem Härtegrad T6. Das Oberrohr ist am Steuersatz für bessere Frontstabilität querovalisiert. Das Unterrohr ist längs ovalisiert.
Das GT aus dem BMX Sport kommt, sieht man an dem sehr sauber und stabil geschweißten Rahmen und der kurzen und wendigen Rahmengeometrie. GT gibt 5 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmen und Federung.
Am Ober-und Unterrohr sind sogenannte Gussets angeschweißt, sie dienen
der Lastverteilung am Ober-Unterohr. Auch die Hinterradschwinge ist sehr stabil und am Tretlager aus einem Stück CNC gefräst.
Die Viergelenks-Hinterradfederung hat in der Cross Country Einstellung
9,5cm Federweg und in der Downhillstellung 13cm (am besten !).
Der Umbau ist sehr einfach durch umdrehen eines Adapters der Federbeinaufnahme gelöst. 
Das hintere Federbein ist ein Rock Shox SuperDeluxe mit ca. 5cm Hub. Es ist ein Stahlfeder Federbein mit Öl-Gasdruckdämpfung. Die Dämpfung kann sehr leicht, auch während der Fahrt, mittels eines Drehknopfes von leicht bis zur Blockierung der Dämpfung (gut für Bergauffahrten) eingestellt werden. 
Mit meinem LTS fahre ich am liebsten enge wurzelbespickte Single Trails, dort spielt es seinen Character als Freerider am besten aus.
Die Hinterradfederung spricht (bei gut gefetteten Gleitlagern) und idealer Federkennrate (bei 80-90kg eine 750 Pfund Feder) sehr sensibel
an. 
Hier ist aber auch schon der 1. von 2 Schwachpunkten des LTS :
1. Die Kunststoff-Gleitlager sollte man ca. 2-3 mal im Jahr säubern und fetten, da sonst die Federung schlechter anspricht. Dies ist aber für einen mittelmäßig begabten Schrauber kein Problem.
2. Bei Bergauffahrten gibt es beim LTS, durch den Schwingendrehpunkt
zw. kleinem und mittlerem Kettenblatt, einen leichten Pedalrückschlag, den aber die meisten Biker gar nicht merken.
Er läßt sich durch die sehr gut einstellbare Däpfung nahezu eliminieren.
Der GT LTS Rahmen oder Komplettrad eignet sich am besten für Biker
die es gerne Bergab fett krachen lassen wollen, aber auf ein 20kg
schweres Downhillbike gerne verzichten können.
Am besten harmoniert das LTS mit einer Federgabel mit 10-13 cm Feder-
weg. Ich bevorzuge die Marzocci Bomber Z1 mit 13cm und offenem Ölbad. 
Also ich kann das LTS nur emfehlen, da es sich aufgrund seiner Fahreigenschaften, des stabilen Rahmens , des sehr guten Rock Shox
Federelements mit viel Federweg ideal als Freerider bzw. Downhillbike
eignet."

Vieleicht hilft es weiter!

(P.S. Habe den selben Dämpfer in meinem 97er LTS )

Gruß

Orpheus


----------



## LTS-Spinner (1. September 2010)

Nenn mir bitte die Quelle.

Ist schon süß was der so schreibt... "Härtegrad T6" ... "Freerider" ... aber sonst trifft es schon den Kern. Trailheizen macht schon Feez damit. 

Hast Du den Hub/ Federweg wirklich mal gemessen?

Das LTS DH (s. meine Galerie) oder besser gesagt der Dämpfer macht den Unterschied. Der originale hat 33mm Hub, dieser aber 45mm, ob der Gummipuffer schon eingerechnet war weiß ich heute nicht mehr 100%tig, meine aber schon. Diese Maße entsprächen 152ern bzw. 180er Coildämpfern- was zu der Zeit gängig war. 
Andere Möglichkeit: Für billig einen RS Superdeluxe in 190er Einbaulänge besorgen, das überstehende Auge kann man abflexen und man hat den gleichen Effekt. Oder nen FOX Float vom Cannondale Jekyll besorgen und abdrehen lassen. 
Über die Federwege wird leider viel Unsinn geschrieben weil anscheinend keiner nachmißt.
Das LTS von 95/96 (Titanbogen) hat definitiv etwas über 70mm Federweg hinten bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 2,76:1 mit einem Dämpferhub von ca. 25mm- es spricht für die gute Konstruktion daß es sich nach mehr anfühlt.
Das LTS/STS ab 97 (ALU- Wippe) hat definitiv max. knapp 100mm Federweg hinten und ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von ca. 3,00:1 mit einem Dämpferhub von ca. 33mm- alles andere sind MÄRCHEN.
Das LTS DH ab 97 hat das gleiche Übersetzungverhältnis wie die "normalen" Modelle mit etwa 3,00: 1 mit dem Unterschied das die Winkel flacher sind UND die Kettenstrebe ca. 5mm länger ist UND mit dem oben beschriebenen längeren Dämpferhub verfügt es also mal gerade über 125mm Federweg! Es fühlt sich aber wirklich sehr gut an... ;-) und geht wie ein heißes Messer durch die Butter...


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. September 2010)

Sorry, aber irgentwo ist da ein Fehler. Ich besitze ein LTS3000DS und das hat hinten 125mm Federweg (sieh 98 Katalog!). Ist aber bereits ein 98´Model. Da sollten doch die DH Modelle etwas mehr haben.

Habe noch ein LTS-3 aus 96 mit Elastomer Dämpfer und das hat bereits (unbelastet) 50mm Federweg.


----------



## Kruko (1. September 2010)

Das DH hat 157 mm hinten. Die Diskussion hatte ich schon mal mit Kint. Und der hat es damals direkt am Rahmen gemessen


----------



## esp262 (1. September 2010)

also, ich fass es mal zusammen

der blaue LTS (kumpel ersteigert) hat über 70mm 
mein LTS (Poliert) hat knapp an die 100mm


----------



## LTS-Spinner (1. September 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber irgentwo ist da ein Fehler. Ich besitze ein LTS3000DS und das hat hinten 125mm Federweg (sieh 98 Katalog!). Ist aber bereits ein 98´Model. Da sollten doch die DH Modelle etwas mehr haben.



Gemessen oder gelesen? Im Katalog stand auch bei meinem Cyclecraft was von 115mm, als ich die anhand der original CAD Daten das mal geprüft habe kamen dabei keine 110mm heraus... Katalogangaben sind oft nicht sehr genau, man kennt das ja von den Gewichtsangaben... Beispiel wieder mein Cyclecraft Katalog sagt 2,9kg Rahmengewicht, real so 3,4kg...

Übersetzungsverhältnis 3:1, -> 33mm HUB Serie macht dann 99mm Federweg, rechnet man den Gummipuffer ab von sagen wir mal komprimiert nur 3mm (also Einschlag) dann sind es nutzbare 90mm. Wieviel Hub hat dein Dämpfer?



gt-heini schrieb:


> Das DH hat 157 mm hinten. Die Diskussion hatte ich schon mal mit Kint. Und der hat es damals direkt am Rahmen gemessen



Bei welchem Dämpferhub? Vertikal gemessen? Mehr als das LOBO? dann muß seiner 52m Hub gemacht haben. Dann war es nicht der originale sprich es ist ein 190er. Meiner hatte 45mm, wohlwollend ohne Gummipuffer kommt man auf 135mm... nutzbar so ca. 125mm (3mm komprimiertes Gummi...)
Das Problem bei den Stahlfederdämpfern ist auch dass erstmal eine Feder finden muß die sich bei der vorgegebenen Einbaulänge (waren es 110mm?) 45mm weit komprimieren läßt- bei meinem Gewicht ging es nicht womit ich mir den Federteller abgeschossen habe...



esp262 schrieb:


> also, ich fass es mal zusammen
> 
> der blaue LTS (kumpel ersteigert) hat über 70mm
> mein LTS (Poliert) hat knapp an die 100mm



Dann paßt meine Aussage, 33mm x 3 = 99mm Federweg.

Ahh, hier noch was interessantes bezüglich Dämpferalternativen für Halter des Trunnionmodells:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=238303

Wäre jetzt noch interessant zu wissen wie genau die Lagerung im Rahmen beim Cannondale gemacht ist, vielleicht kann man das ja im GT dann auch reinbasteln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (2. September 2010)

Hab paar sachen bestellt
will gleiche lenker vorbau kombi fahren,  nur komplet schwarz, wie an meinen avalanche, 

also syncros vorbau 
12°
80mm

und Syncros Bulk lenker 50mm hoch, wird aber ncoh auf 650mm breite gekürzt


dann kann mans schon als trettbike nutzen 

wird nach und nach aufgebaut, ich denk das es erst nächsten sommer soweit fertig ist

aber bilder folgen nach und nach

tja bei dem blauen LTS irgendwie meldet sich der verkäufer nicht, find ich total zum kotzen wieder


----------



## bike-runner (2. September 2010)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Das Thermoplast (=Ur-LTS) hat wie die Modelle mit Titanwippe ca. 70mm Federweg (Übersetzung ca. 2,7 : 1 bei ganzen 25mm HUB) , die Modelle mit Trunnionmount (kantige ALU- Wippe) haben alle den gleichen Federweg weil sie den gleichen Hinterbau besitzen und den gleichen Dämpfer (Übersetzung ca. 3:1). Nur das DH- Modell hatte neben den 5mm längeren Kettenstreben einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub (waren es 45mm? ich hatte das mal gemessen, 50mm aber waren es auf keinen Fall, 150mm Federweg hinten hatte der nicht, eher so 130). Ich gehe davon aus dass der Standarddämpfer 38mm Hub hat, das gibt dann max. so 115mm hr Federweg. Vielleicht kann einer mal den Hub messen?



Thermoplast und Ur LTS, wie soll man das deuten? Die Thermos kamen nach den Alus raus und hatten die Bezeichnung STS


----------



## esp262 (2. September 2010)

es gab auch ein LTS Thermoplast, zususagen der allererste von der sorte


----------



## LTS-Spinner (2. September 2010)

Das LTS Thermoplast war für mich auch das Schönste der Sorte...


----------



## Davidbelize (2. September 2010)

bike-runner schrieb:


> Thermoplast und Ur LTS, wie soll man das deuten? Die Thermos kamen nach den Alus raus und hatten die Bezeichnung STS




hier ein 96er lts...





 
sts gab es erst ab 97 und mit alu wippe.


----------



## esp262 (3. September 2010)

immer wieder schön anzusehn


----------



## esp262 (5. September 2010)

hab die paar sonnenstrahlen ausgenutz und das teil man rausgeschoben

na ja muß noch gut aufpoliert werden, aber das mach ich mal die tage

Vorne am Laufrad muß ich mal die Lager wechseln, das mach ich mal diese woche

der Reifen hinten 2.35, ist schon gut breit, und breiter wird wohl kaum gehen am LTS, schade


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. September 2010)

Kurze Frgae in die LTS Runde:
Welche Maße hat der O-Ring ,bzw. die O-Ringe an dem Bolzen der oberen "Wippe" (Titan) an der Sattelstrebe?
26x1,5mm??
Danke
Gruß
tom


----------



## esp262 (17. September 2010)

sorry hab noch kein LTS auseinander gehabt und meiner hat ja alu wippe

also lenker ist da, vorbau auch, leider der falsche (zu lang, brauch 80er hab aber 100er und 110er gekriegt (der 2. ist für das backwoods der auch zu lang ist  ))

auf Race Face Kurbel warte ich drauf müsste die tage ankommen, und Magura Race Line kommt auch bald an

Vorderer Spin Laufrad hat leider etwas spiel, aber was nicht ohne weiteres zu beheben ist, carbon hat sich wohl von der alu nabe gelöst, 
das spiel ist zwar minimal aber ist da,

wie kann man das am besten beheben? sekundenkleber flüten?


----------



## esp262 (8. November 2010)

So es sind schon paar sachen dazu gekommen

Magura Raceline, mit carbon boostern
race face kurbel
GT Pedalen
Syncros lenker und Vorbau



Fotos kommen morgen, heut ist schon spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (10. November 2010)

so hier sind erstmal paar fotos

kleiner weisser bruder ist dazu gekommen


----------



## esp262 (11. November 2010)




----------



## esp262 (11. November 2010)

Hier mal paar Fotos vom Weissen


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. November 2010)

Das BB finde ich echt sehr schick. Aber das weiße ist nicht meins.


----------



## Cad2 (11. November 2010)

an dem weissen muss die RST ab! geht ja gar nicht. :kotz:


----------



## esp262 (11. November 2010)

jau das hab ich vergessen zu schreiben 

Bei dem Weissen (ist von einem sehr guten Kumpel)die RST gabel und die Felgen sind nur provisorium, damit das rad wie ein rad aufsieht 

da kommt eine Rock Shox Duke (ich meine Race) in Schwarz rein, Eine Novosport Felge für Vorn und irgendwas mit 20-24 Speichen für hinten
Decals in dem gleichen Rot wie das hinterbau
und anderer sattel wird wohl was von Syncors werden  (Kumpel steht auf die Syncros sachen  )
Magura HS33 2011 Model ist geplant, aber alles nach einander ne  das rad wird erst zum sommer fertig 

lasst euch überraschen, haben den rahmen gerad 2 tage 


Bei meinem BB LTS, warte ich nur noch auf XTR Schaltwerk, XT schifter und Schaltzughüllen in Carbon optik
dann ist es fertig


----------



## cleiende (11. November 2010)

Dann bitte auch Bilder in "scharf".


----------



## esp262 (12. November 2010)

jau nehme dann auch anderes hintergrund und digicam


----------



## bvarnfullagts (13. November 2010)

GT Frame painting seems to be a popular occupation in Germany...Must have a lot of art classes in school


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (13. November 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> GT Frame painting seems to be a popular occupation in Germany...Must have a lot of art classes in school


----------



## esp262 (16. November 2010)

hier jetzt das weisse mal mit weissen gabel, und bei meinem sind die vorletzen teile da

xtr schaltwerk
xtr schalthebel kommen evt diese oder nächste woche


----------



## esp262 (21. November 2010)

das BB LTS ist fertig, heut mal der erste wald ausflüg 

fotos kommen


----------



## esp262 (21. November 2010)

so gerad von einem kleinen dunklen Ausflug wieder da, ging auch ohne die Betty ganz gut 

mußte mir gestern noch schnell neuen Reifen kaufen, der 2,35 Albert doch zu breit für den rahmen war 

also 2,25 drauf und die restlichen kleinigkeiten fertig gemacht, Schalthelbel XTR, und die schönen Schwarzen Teflonbeschichteten Züge eingebaut

mit dem Rad wollt ich eigentlich nicht ins gelände, aber ist einfach GEIL


----------



## huffdipuffdi (18. Januar 2011)

Wie hast du das mit der Disc-Aufnahme gemacht?






sts gab es erst ab 97 und mit alu wippe.[/quote]


----------



## Kruko (19. Januar 2011)

Ist ein A2Z-Adapter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (19. Januar 2011)

huffdipuffdi schrieb:


> Wie hast du das mit der Disc-Aufnahme gemacht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ich wusste doch das ich das LTS schon einmal gesehen habe.
Nicht zu glauben wo Bilder im Internet wieder auftauchen.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9&si=mTTfMNk35LLrpYBrbYRZSq83UZI%3D&viewitem=


----------



## esp262 (4. Februar 2011)

das weisse LTS ist auch fertig nur die Decals fehlen, sind aber schon bestellt

gestern war die erste probefahrt, fährt sich wie ein sofa hehe
die 2011 magura ist top, passt richtig geil zu den xt sachen und bremst orndlich


----------



## kingmoe (5. Februar 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch das ich das LTS schon einmal gesehen habe.
> Nicht zu glauben wo Bilder im Internet wieder auftauchen.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...9&si=mTTfMNk35LLrpYBrbYRZSq83UZI%3D&viewitem=



Ein echter Kracher. Schön das Bild geklaut und dann auch noch als Illustration für den Verkauf eines Vorbaus, der bei dem Rad gar nicht montiert ist...


----------



## esp262 (6. Februar 2011)

das hat doch nichts mit meinem thema hier zu tun


----------



## esp262 (13. Februar 2011)

so der weisse LTS ist fertig, Decals sind dran aber sieht selbst

HR ist nicht das was sonst zum fahren drin steckt.


----------



## esp262 (7. April 2011)




----------



## esp262 (17. November 2017)

Die meisten Bilder leider weg, schade

Die spin wheels haben Platz in meinem sts gefunden 
Würden mit Mavic crossride ersetzt
Jetzt hab ich günstig die Infernos in neon gelb gekriegt 
Hammer mit der Magura


----------



## Joobxx (22. November 2017)

Kurze Zwischenfrage, was ist den ein GT LTS 4 wert ? Normaler gebrauchter Zustand?


----------



## esp262 (22. November 2017)

Ich weiß nicht 
Aber besser wäre neues Thema aufzumachen


----------



## Kruko (22. November 2017)

esp262 schrieb:


> Aber besser wäre neues Thema aufzumachen


Dafür gibt es schon etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

